# Starting my injections tomorrow!



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

I've gatecrashed on a couple of other threads but could never join in properly because everyone seemed to be further on than me in their treatment!  AF has finally arrived and now I start injecting tomorrow.  I seem to have forgotten everything I was taught about self-injecting but I'm sure I'll become a pro before long!  

Is anyone else about to start treatment?


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

... Sorry but I am not starting until August, but I just wanted to say

 GOOD LUCK

I hope it all goes well and you get a buddy. I got shown how to inject in April and I know I am going to panic for the first couple as I feel I have forgotten. Let me know how you get on.

Hugs

Emma x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Emma, I'm counting down the hours now for my 1st injection!  I know a girl who works for the same company/different department as me who is having her first go at IVF so we've become firm friends and she has already started her injections so I've had a refresher course off her over email today!

Thanks for your kind wishes and I hope everything goes ok for you in August x


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi there cuddles i started my injections on Saturday at 5pm i injected 150mi the first 3 days today i start the 75mi's this is my first time trying anything like this but have been waiting a long time i have to go back to the hosp on Friday at 3pm and all being well it will go ahead on Monday


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Kathmur, I had a disaster with my first injection!  I used an autoinjecter and jumped when the spring clicked and pulled the needle out of my leg!  I ended up having to go through it all again!!!  When I finally did do it right it didn't hurt and I wondered what all the fuss was about!  I've got to go for a scan next Monday evening to see how things are progressing so hopefully I'll be getting basted later on next week, all being well!  I can't believe the time has finally come.  So are you getting basted on Monday or having a scan?  We're both pretty close in our treatment then, just think, we'll know the outcome in a matter of weeks!


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi there i am getting scanned on Friday for a possible basting on Monday. I have been injecting in my stomach and the first day my DP wouldn't do it he was scared he hurt me neither could i have a phobia of needles eventually i just stabbed it in and it wasn't sore either think i was getting all worked up about it so feel ok about giving myself them now. I thought i might get put on chlomid too but they never offered. I get 3 shots free on NHS and i have been on IVF waiting list since January but its 2.5years long so just another 2 years to go if this doesn't work! I am 33 and my DP is 27. He has low motility and i only ovulate every so often last time was October 2005. Though i have stopped doing the ovulation strips now it was just getting obssesive! We have been ttc for 4 years 2mths and i have been with him for 8 1/2 years so fingers crossed!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi girls  

I started injecting last week and go for basting on Thursday - I had a two month break form my last go and was quite nervous about the injections too - but its not too bad once you start again - DH does mine but it doesnt help seeing his nerves - He cant stand the sight of needles so first time round was quite scary !!  He's getting over it now, but each time its still 'Im really sorry baby, I dont want to do this to you.....but.....aaaaaaggghh'   
Anyway   to you all for the injections, scans and basting and of course the dreaded  
         

Pri...xx


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Good luck to you too Pri i hope this is 3rd time lucky for you xx[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 14:58just a wee question does the basting hurt do you have to stay in the hosp once your dp/dh has done his bit i believe it takes around 4 hours to have it washed and the best ones picked out is this right?


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Kathmur - Thanks...
Basting isnt too bad, its like having a smear.. this time round they have asked me to have a full bladder which is supposed to make it easier.. I wasnt told this last time and it was a little uncomfortable
We're taking sample in at 11am and basting is at 12.. 

Pri...xx


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

ok thanks for that doesn't sound too bad


----------



## jen121 (May 16, 2006)

Hi, I am Jen bye the way,  
Well, we r still on my injections which to be honest I hate needles so my hubby done the deed.  I prefered getting inj into the thigh although occasionally this was a bit sore.  We have been on 75 dose once a day.  Today the 7th day I got scanned (no pain involved) everything looks okay, one follicle on each side about 14mm (one side a little less developed) they said this is normal.  We told to inject another few days and get scanned on Thur again, then basted on fri (aah aah) feeling a bit nervous about this  
Good luck to u all


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Kathmur, good luck for your scan on Friday, let us know how you get on.  My partner offered to do my injections for me but he lost patience with me after waiting for me to do the initial one for an hour so I though he might hurt me on purpose!!!  

Hi Pri, good luck with your basting tomorrow, hopefully 3rd time lucky.  It's good to know that you're an expert and can tell us what to expect!!!  

Hi Jen, do you get basted on Friday regardless of the results of your scan on Thurs?  Good luck to you too.

I can't wait to hear how you all get on this week, just wish it was me this week too


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Jen i am just a day or so behind you but i got 150mi for the first 3 days as the hosp said it took too long to get the follicles to develop but they did say they would abandon it if there were more than 2 follicles but i thought it was 3 stupid me never picked them up on it as i was still concentrating on how to inject! Good luck with your scan tomorrow. 
Cuddles your time will be here soon enough i am just dreading the 2ww! My partner already on my case i smoke but am desperately trying to stop and he hates it i know i will have to completely stop in the next week but his constant nagging is making me want to do it more!  The joys of ttc!


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

I smoke too!  I'm desperately trying to cut down but I really don't want to put myself under extra pressure beating myself up about it.  My partner and I usually drink quite alot too   but I've completely cut that out................although he hasn't so he can't moan too much about my smoking!


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

ahh the drink yes we have a very hectic social life most of it involves alcohol i am going to miss it sooo much i have stopped drinking too and dp said he was going to as well but i doubt it! Will just make sure i have a huge head wetting party when the baby arrives!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

I smoke too - terrible isnt it when you think you want this so badly
I gave up in January when we were first starting tx but then when the second one failed we went on hols and I started again, plus I got so down about everything I used it as an excuse.
Stopped again Day 1 of this cycle but have to admit have had two or three !!
No more at all now tho - have to be good - We just have to tell ourselve if we want this bad enough then we can do it
I gave up drinking a couple of yrs ago as it used to make my endo a lot worse

Jen -   for your scan Thurs and basting on Friday hun - We should be testing about a day apart

Cuddles - How come you dont get scanned til next wk - Will that be the first one since you started injecting ?  Im not an expert but will be more than happy to help where I can...

Kathmur - How you getting on hun ?

Pri..xx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep head wetting party sounds good, here's hoping!  

Pri, I don't get scanned until next monday evening because I only started injecting this week.  I've got it quite easy considering.................I only have to inject Menopur every other day (total of 4 injections) and then wait for the outcome of the scan on Monday, with the possiblity of two more injections after that depending on the outcome.  You're right about the smoking, we really should do it.  If we don't we'll only feel guilty if we end up with a BFN and wonder if it was down to that.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

True 
I had 3 menopur then my scan and then the trigger yesterday
You may not need to have 5 depending on how you are doing..


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

mmmm don't think its menopur i am injecting i think it begins with a G - must check tonight. Getting on ok Pri i have never felt stressed out about this whole thing from the start and its not cause i don't want it i think its because i believe its fixable though not sure how i will feel if all 3 IUI's fail and i have another 2 years to wait on IVF. It all feels kind of surreal really like its happening to someone else. All my friends were pregnant last year so there were 6 babies born which was a bit hard plus if i get pregnant i will be doing it all alone!! 
Do any of you know if you pay for one session of IVF (think thats all we could afford) while you wait on the freebies from the NHS does that mean you will still get the freebies


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Pri, yes I should only of had 3 menopur and a scan on Sunday but they've booked me in on the Monday evening so I'm assuming that I should inject as usual on the Monday morning but not sure!  Where did you inject the trigger?  I had a look at the instructions and it looked like it should be your bum or tum but I'm injecting into my thigh at the moment   

Is it Gonal-F Kathmur?  I think they all do the same thing but different clinics use different ones.  I'm not sure about the waiting lists and the NHS to be honest.  I'm having to self-fund my first IUI because Wales won't fund it although I am allowed to have one free go of IVF but they won't put me on the waiting list until I formally join a smoking cessation programme.........................damn I was far too honest!!!!


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Cuddles thats the one Gonal-F. I've been injecting in my tum the nurse said either there or thigh but she said the thigh has more nerves so might be a bit sorer so i opted for the easier one - chicken! 
Good luck with basting today Pri
Good luck with scan today Jen 
hope it goes well for both of you


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

I wish I was given the choice.............much more flab round my tum  

My injection stung this morning and I can feel strange twinges in my tum so somethings definitely happening!

Good luck Pri and Jen, hope it all goes well, let us know how you get on


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been feeling really tired plus strange things happening in tum but thought it might be my imagination. I went to body pump last night lots of exercise with weights am i ok to do this does anyone know? I got to 3 classes a week 2 high impact and one with weights not sure if this is a good idea will need to ask tomorrow at the hospital. I am getting nervous & excited about tomorrow now!


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure really.  I usually do 2 classes a week and I've stopped mine from last week.  I did read somewhere on here that you shouldn't do anything strenous in the 2ww but I don't remember seeing anything about the weeks leading up to it and my cons didn't say anything either.  I've just taken the extra precaution although I feel really unfit already after only 2 weeks!


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

i know i am going to struggle with not doing classes. I really wanted to lose a stone think i will just have to do lots of walking instead


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry its going to be a quick one, will catch up with you all a little later
Just to let you know basting went well - the nurse did it this time, she was so gentle 
So am now officially on the 2ww - doesn't quite feel like it yet !! Im going to work from home until Tuesday so have a few days off !!  Testing on 13th July

Kathmur - I think if you pay for one session you are still entitled to the NHS ones - I am also on the waiting list - 2 yrs - but in the meantime am paying for IUI - if this doesnt work we will give one IVF a go privately

Cuddles- I did the trigger in the thigh - that one does sting a bit - but its not too bad

I would also stay off the workouts - to be honest I stopped in Jan when starting tx - just a conscious thing

Be back on after the weekend

Pri..xx


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi  i had one iui  

waiting now for next period - seems like ages to wait and as my cycles are not regular could be anytime.......  

injections - i am the worlds most feared person of injections but i found it easy when it came to it.  try and relax and contact me if you need any more support - i will be thinking of you
x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine was a BFN  

We've been an unlucky bunch!!!


----------



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

Sorry to sound rude girls, but I think you'd be better off joining the July/August sunshine sisters, as we sunflowers have more or less reached the end of tx. I think I'm the last one to have EC (today) and over on the sunshine sisters they're all sniffing/injecting still with a few of them reaching EC.
Good luck!


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry, since the downtime our thread has just ended up in here, it used to be under the IUI thread and we've also lost 5 pages!

I don't suppose you know if there's anyway of moving it back to where it was do you?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Post a link in the technical thread or PM one of the mods - they should be able to move it back for you!


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry to hear about your BFN hopefully you will get BFP next time. Bubbles for you xx


----------

